# 

## __

,     .   /,     ,   ?

----------


## Demin

*__*,   5 .   -   2- .

----------


## __

> *__*,   5 .   -   2- .


   .    -    1- , .  - 2- .    408 / /,  02, .. 40802  -     ,   .   ?    ,   ,   ,   /,  ,  ..   -  ,       ...   ,        -    ?

----------


## Irinka

40802... -        / .
      40702...
       810 -   .

----------


## ROMKA

, .    302- (  94).

----------


## sema

> ,   ,   ,   /,  ,  ..   -  ,       ...


   )

    .
    ,       -  .  .



> ,        -    ?


 
40802 -
40817 -

----------

:
" ,           701*  323*          01.01.2008 ."

    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,   01                ,     .  701* -       (    ,     ), .        .   ,        -    -    (    )

----------


## Demin

**, 


> ?


 ,          .  -  .    () ,  () -    - .
701*    01/01/08  ,      706*, 


> 01.01.2008 .

----------

** , *Demin*, , .     "  "  :Smilie:

----------


## Demin

**, 


> "  "


 ,     - , ,     .

    9  10  .   :Wink:

----------


## Irinka

> 40817 -


.         ,    . ..      ( ),            .

----------


## __

> )
> 
>     .
>     ,       -  .  .
> 
> 
> 40802 -
> 40817 -


    .  .  40817 - .

----------


## Demin

*__*, ,      .
  ,      .
  ,  40817      ,  -   .

----------

> ,  40817      ,  -   .



       .   205-   .         .
       ))))

 )

----------


## __

-  ,         ?       ?

----------


## Demin

**, 


> .   205-


    - ?
_ N 40817 " "

4.41.  :     ,       .              .  .
_
   302-.     .    .

----------

:

407.02.810.54.22.00001221.        !!!
1) 407 -    3 ,
2) 02 -    5 ,
3) 810 -    (810 -    ,   ,  840 -   ,  938 -  !!),
4) 54  ,
5) 22     , ,   
6)     -      .   .

   !!!!!

----------


## Demin

**, 


> 1) 407 -    3 ,
> 2) 02 -    5 ,
> 3) 810 -    (810 -    ,   ,  840 -   ,  938 -  !!),


 .
:
5 -  .            .
4220 -   ,     -     ,    .
0001221 -    .

!   - 9*7*8.

----------


## D-M

> 4) 54  ,

----------


## Larky

...  :Smilie:

----------

